# Paint for ceramic/clay



## Monsterpony (Feb 13, 2008)

I just purchased a new 75 gallon tank (dang, but fish are addicting). A friend of mine is offering to help me make some fired ceramic or clay decorations. I would like to color them, but don't know what paints can be used on ceramics of clay that are safe for fish. My friend said that the acrylic paints he uses should be fine, but I wanted to know if anyone has experience with this.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Acrylic can work but it will eventually flake off and fall off. I have actually done this in a test and it only took 6 months to see the first effects from it. No fish of course. Glazes, or underglazes fired onto the ceramic is the best bet as this is an extremely hard finish and won't wear off. I have ornaments I have used for 2+ years that have not been affected at all by being submerged. There are also pieces that were left out in the weather for many years that seem to have no effects to them at all.


----------



## Monsterpony (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I appreciate the info.


----------

